# Plowing with Cummins and Timbrens



## Jason762 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm looking to get into plowing and after speaking to many dealers I find that I am limited in what type of plow I can put on due to the weight of my Cummins diesel motor. I drive a 2007 Dodge 2500 5.9 liter quad cab (no snow plow prep package). I recently learned about Timbrens and am wondering if these would solve my problem. I would like to put an 8' Fisher HD plow on the truck. Has anyone else done something similar and what were your results? Suggestions??


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Timbrens work really well. Do a search of the forum and you'll find that a lot of members are having huge success with them (me included). 

They're easy to install and they're not very expensive...can't go wrong.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

I would take what the dealer said with a grain of salt. I am not sure why your Cummins Engin makes that much of a difference. The specs of your 2500 is approx. 5200 lbs gross weight on the front and 6000 lbs on the back. I drive a Dodge Ram 1500 Hemi with similar specs and we have 7.5 foot western on it with absolutely no problem and no timbrens. Double check the specs on your truck but there shouldnt be any weight problem with any plow on your truck.


----------



## Jason762 (Dec 18, 2007)

Oasis;468445 said:


> I would take what the dealer said with a grain of salt. I am not sure why your Cummins Engin makes that much of a difference. The specs of your 2500 is approx. 5200 lbs gross weight on the front and 6000 lbs on the back. I drive a Dodge Ram 1500 Hemi with similar specs and we have 7.5 foot western on it with absolutely no problem and no timbrens. Double check the specs on your truck but there shouldnt be any weight problem with any plow on your truck.


The weight issue is not just what the dealer said but directly off the Manufacturer's website that matches your vehicle to the type of plow you can use. Western's site shows that I can put an 8' Pro Plow on but I would prefer the Fisher for the trip edge.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a 02 Dodge quad cab with the cummins engine, I installed Timbrens and a 9 1/2' hiniker V-plow. It works very well. Very little squating when plow is lifted. The truck drives good and you dont know the plow is there. Now I cant say I wont have to replace front end parts more often but that is part of it.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

The plow you mentioned should be just fine for that truck. The vehicle Manufacturers put slighty stiffer springs on the Diesel trucks to account for the extra weight of the engine. Find out what the difference in total weight of the two plows you mention are. I bet they are within 100lbs, which is no big deal. Can't comment on the Timberens, but they look like a good option.


----------



## Jason762 (Dec 18, 2007)

smoore45;468796 said:


> The plow you mentioned should be just fine for that truck. The vehicle Manufacturers put slighty stiffer springs on the Diesel trucks to account for the extra weight of the engine. Find out what the difference in total weight of the two plows you mention are. I bet they are within 100lbs, which is no big deal. Can't comment on the Timberens, but they look like a good option.


The big problem seems to be that the dealer will not install the Fisher 8' HD on my truck because the said they aren't allowed to due to the weight issue.


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

You are running out of front axle rating or over the GVWR with the larger plows and that truck with the recommended ballast. Do you have the short bed or long? Really, you don't have much payload capacity in the 2500 series with the Cummins option. To get an idea of what you are up against, go take your truck with you and a full tank of fuel and weigh it. Once you add the weight of the plow and mount, you will see there isn't much left.


----------



## Jason762 (Dec 18, 2007)

jkitterman;468855 said:


> You are running out of front axle rating or over the GVWR with the larger plows and that truck with the recommended ballast. Do you have the short bed or long? Really, you don't have much payload capacity in the 2500 series with the Cummins option. To get an idea of what you are up against, go take your truck with you and a full tank of fuel and weigh it. Once you add the weight of the plow and mount, you will see there isn't much left.


The truck has a short bed


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Jason762;468759 said:


> The weight issue is not just what the dealer said but directly off the Manufacturer's website that matches your vehicle to the type of plow you can use. Western's site shows that I can put an 8' Pro Plow on but I would prefer the Fisher for the trip edge.


I'd Put a bigger plow on my little 1/2 ton!


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

I've got an EZ-V on my '05 Ram QC SB w/ Cummins. It is heavy on the front & I need Timbrens or something. It does fine while plowing, but driving down the road & hitting a bump sends the plow right into the ground.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

jkitterman;468855 said:


> You are running out of front axle rating or over the GVWR with the larger plows and that truck with the recommended ballast. Do you have the short bed or long? Really, you don't have much payload capacity in the 2500 series with the Cummins option. To get an idea of what you are up against, go take your truck with you and a full tank of fuel and weigh it. Once you add the weight of the plow and mount, you will see there isn't much left.


This post is funny. Imagine if you took that truck and put TWO plows on it! Could'nt possibly imagine a spreader full of salt around 800 pounds on TOP of all that. Right?

Nah.payup


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Jason762;468828 said:


> The big problem seems to be that the dealer will not install the Fisher 8' HD on my truck because the said they aren't allowed to due to the weight issue.


had the same problem when my buddy wanted to put an 8 foot plow on his 05 ram cummins, the fisher dealer wasnt having it, something about the weight with the cummins, and the quadcab. but we went to the curtis dealer and they put a nice 8 footer on it for him.


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

ProSeasons;470773 said:


> This post is funny. Imagine if you took that truck and put TWO plows on it! Could'nt possibly imagine a spreader full of salt around 800 pounds on TOP of all that. Right?
> 
> Nah.payup


Why is the post so funny? He was wondering why the plow manufacturers won't allow certain larger plows on that vehicle and i explained that they don't go over what Dodge has for ratings. I never said the truck would stop working but in this day, it is liability first.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

My cummins does just fine with my MVP doesn't squat but maybe a half inch with the timbrens and 600# in the back.

So if your dealer won't install it save yourself the overrated big bucks they want to do it yourself. Its easy if you just follow the directions and take your time. If you get stuck there's plenty of good dude's on here that will help you out!!


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

blade_masters;471223 said:


> My cummins does just fine with my MVP doesn't squat but maybe a half inch with the timbrens and 600# in the back.
> 
> So if your dealer won't install it save yourself the overrated big bucks they want to do it yourself. Its easy if you just follow the directions and take your time. If you get stuck there's plenty of good dude's on here that will help you out!![/QUO
> 
> This is exactly how it's done. Your'e gonna have to work on it anyway. Might as well get to know it from jump.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

i installed a 2 inch leveling kit off ebay and here is how my truck sits with a meyer c7.5

the kit also made the front end feel alot better on the highway










http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DODG...002QQitemZ120203467084QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

The cummins weighs about 500lbs more than a gasser if I remember right. Add timbrens and you'll be set to put about any plow on you want. One thing to remember is plow manufactures go off axle rating. The only problem with this is they do it with the truck full of people. So if you have a quad cab they're giving you the rating with 5 or even 6 people in the truck. I dont know too many people that plow while being a taxi. Put what you want on the truck!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

ya its ur truck ur gonna have to plow with it dont get a plow just to get a plow get one u like and understand.


----------



## acutlc76 (Dec 25, 2007)

Jason762;468319 said:


> I'm looking to get into plowing and after speaking to many dealers I find that I am limited in what type of plow I can put on due to the weight of my Cummins diesel motor. I drive a 2007 Dodge 2500 5.9 liter quad cab (no snow plow prep package). I recently learned about Timbrens and am wondering if these would solve my problem. I would like to put an 8' Fisher HD plow on the truck. Has anyone else done something similar and what were your results? Suggestions??


i have a 05 with a cummins and they put a 81/2 ft fisher mm2 on it and i have no problems at all


----------



## NEWENGLAND (Oct 16, 2003)

*Dodge Ram 2500 Quad Cab with Cummins*

I bought new in 2003 a Dodge Ram 2500 4X4 Quad Cab, 8 ft bed with Cummins 5.9 HO 6 speed.

I asked the dealer in Oklahoma City if I could put a plow on it and he replyed that he had never heard of an of anybody doing that. Took me a minuite to relize he was thinking about plowing soybean fields.

so when I brought the truck up to Maine I went to the BOSS dealer in Milton, NH Eastern Boats as he had the cheapest price on a new BOSS 8 ft Trip edege plow.

The BOSS is OK but the front end really needs a lift kit. I had never heard of Timbrens. Thanks; I check it out. I have been looking for an Air Lift or Hydraulic Lift kit for the front end for when the plow is on. I have not been able to find one anywhere.

Pet Peave: The BOSS Plow Controller is a silly little plasting handle thing that has the buttons on it. It is crurved in the wierdest shape as if they expected that you would hold this thing in your third hand while your plowing. Let see Steering, Shifting, Coffe Cup and hey look a gameboy controller. Now I velcro the controller on the dashboard just to the left of the radio and to the right of the steering wheel. Because the controller is curved. it bounces all over the place.

The should make a FLAT Rectangular controller box that you can SCREW onto the dashboard in a flat location.

Also Check your installtion:!!! When the BOSS Plow Dealer installed my plow he ran the electric cable through the Clutch hole in the firewall. As soon as I jumpped in to drive it home the cable kept snagging on my clutch pedal. LASY DUMB ****! I had to rewire it when I got home and run it through another hole. The dealer also Forgot to drill and bolt the two frame mount rear holes because it took a lilttle effort. I did not find this out until I made my first snow push and the whole rig tilted.

Just looked at the Timbren site: They are not Air Lifts??? Did not see any prices, How much do they cost? How does your truck ride without the Snowplow to load it?


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

Just looked at the Timbren site: They are not Air Lifts??? Did not see any prices, How much do they cost? How does your truck ride without the Snowplow to load it?

Timbrens for my 2002 cost me $364.00 for front and back shipping included. I think my 02 rides better since I put the timbrens on. Even empty, but it was allways a rough riding truck, much smoother now. I am very impressed with this product, money well spent.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

One the guy's I work with has a 06 Dodge 2500 QC with a 5.9L Cummins, he has a 8' Fisher on it, no complaints from him.

If your interested I have a couple of plow s with the mounts, wiring, modules and controls for your truck.

Here's one I have ready to go COMPLETE WITH EVERYTHING BUT THE BOLTS $2600









I also have a 8' Meyer MDII with a C-8 pretty much the same only a full trip blade $2600 your choice

Jay

508 753 6617 or e-mail [email protected]


----------

